# How to solve the Redi Cube BLD



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2018)

For any and all interested cubers here is a really good tutorial by @Killernerd24 (Enoch Gray). He does a great job explaining everything in the video, and I think that I will be soon attempting the Redi cube BLD, so thank you @Killernerd24 for the video:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 15, 2018)

I watched this whole thing and I don't even own a Redi cube... great tutorial though!


----------

